# Crack in bowl



## Casey Botts (Jan 15, 2019)

so when I got off work this morning, I couldn’t just walk by the lathe with that big old knarly piece of walnut chucked up. This is what came of it. I was so proud until I noticed the small crack trying to open up. There were several checks and lots of punky stuff, but I tried to turn through it. It was a kind of trash piece of wood but I want to save it. What is the best way to fix the crack? I put thin CA on it (that is what the runs in the pics are) and rubbed it down with BLO thinking that might arrest the cracking for now, and it has. My question is how would a more experienced turner handle that? Any help is appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 15, 2019)

I would use some med or thin ca in the crack and squeeze it together best ya can. Do a final shear pass and finish it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice! A little CA and some sawdust will help mask cracks like that. Wood glue and sawdust works also.

Also, bow ties or splines can be placed across the crack to stabilize them.

Just seal the wood before using any kind of glue... that’ll keep the finish from looking funky around the crack or bow ties.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Casey Botts (Jan 15, 2019)

Too late to seal it before putting the ca in the crack, but I am sure I will run into this again.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 15, 2019)

Agree with others. Coat with sanding sealer or light coat of lacquer before anymore CA glue. Then use some medium CA glue and walnut sawdust to fill in those cracks. Sand it all back smooth again, and then spray several coats of semi-gloss lacquer which should help mask the CA glue fixes. 

If the cracks open up wider then check out this pdf for some other ideas:

www.seabreezewoodworks.com/uploads/1/0/9/7/109747869/wood_cracks.pdf

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Sand enthusiastically, before sealing, a lot of the CA stain may come out. If you get close, rubbing it in with BLO afterwards may darken all of it enough to cover any remaining stain as well. Then seal, and finish fixing cracks. 

If it's still leaking through, I'd fill the crack with fine sawdust, spray accelerator inside on the crack, immediately apply thin CA to the outside. That should seal it on the inside so it doesn't leak further. Outside I'd pack sawdust into the CA to fill the gaps. Repeat as necessary to seal it all up. 

I wouldn't try to clamp it together, you'll be better off filling the cracks without creating more stress, or restoring that which has already been relieved.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2019)

Bowties or dowels and don't use it for soup! Chili maybe?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Casey Botts (Jan 15, 2019)

I like chili! 
I really appreciate the help. I have been amazed at how willing you all have been to help out a newby.


----------



## Casey Botts (Jan 16, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Agree with others. Coat with sanding sealer or light coat of lacquer before anymore CA glue. Then use some medium CA glue and walnut sawdust to fill in those cracks. Sand it all back smooth again, and then spray several coats of semi-gloss lacquer which should help mask the CA glue fixes.
> 
> If the cracks open up wider then check out this pdf for some other ideas:
> 
> www.seabreezewoodworks.com/uploads/1/0/9/7/109747869/wood_cracks.pdf



I really liked the article. I think my favorite is the staples and the inlay in the oak burl.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 16, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> ... check out this pdf for some other ideas:
> 
> www.seabreezewoodworks.com/uploads/1/0/9/7/109747869/wood_cracks.pdf



Derrick TePaske is a member of my turning club -- he's one of the most inventive turners I've met. Plus artistic, plus entertaining, plus technically skilled ...


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 16, 2019)

Here’s an idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 16, 2019)

I like to use turquoise or malachite to fill cracks. Crush the stone and put it in the crack, use thin CA to lock it in place and then sand and finish as you normally would. The stone provides a contrast that draws the viewers eye. Turquoise works really well with walnut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

